# Help Orion BMS



## Magui Uchiha (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello, in our school , we are trying to turn a vehicle into an electric car. We are trying to connect and program the Orion BMS. We can’t set a profile , or when we succeed. There is an automatic message that says that the wiring doesn’t work.
Thanks


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

I am in the process of about the same point. I have only hooked up power and ground to the Orion, then also the CAN high and low (with resistor). I have confirmed that I can communicate and push a profile.

My questions to you are: Which model of orion are you using? What is wired up to the Orion currently (battery cells, current sensor, thermistors)? Are you using the orion CANdapter and cable? Can you connect to the orion, just not push a profile? Can you read the current profile from the Orion?


----------

